# Goodbye 3.5SE... Hello Spec-V



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Traded in my car tonight.... 

Lost my job earlier this month (shhhhh don't tell Nissan  ) and needed to lower my monthly outflows.

Monthly payment went down by $160, so I'm happy about that. Insurance.... went up 3 bucks per month (?)

Got a decent trade on the Altima. $19,000.

Spec V was all of $16,516. $250 over invoice.

Believe it or not, I was looking at the Spec V before the altima, and now that I have one. I really like it! Incredible handling right out of the box, and that 6-speed is fun to row...

After a new job gets landed and I sell my house.... lookout Altimas... Supercharger on the way.

I guess I better change my name... OhThreeSpecV?


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

This isn't it, but it looks just like this....


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

[ drool ] .....soooo beautiful ....... i want one now....... [ /drool ]

btw: nice choice on color, are you gonna do anything to it?


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

First..... find job.... then order mods!

CAI first


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

Sorry bout the job.  Hope everything works out.


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

Can we have a moment of silence please.......


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

Yeah..Sorry about the Job...Nice car...Insurance went up????


----------



## jayman9207 (Nov 20, 2002)

I heard about what was going on when we went to Dallas guy! That really sucks! Congrats on the new car, but do you think you are going to miss the Alty?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

It takes a smart and wise man to cut his losses and give up things that are close to him for the betterment of his future


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

lizzy494 said:


> *Sorry bout the job.  Hope everything works out.  *


Thanks... does the job market suck or what?




> _Originally posted by Wild Willy_
> *Yeah..Sorry about the Job...Nice car...Insurance went up????*


Thanks! Yeah, I was surprised too.




> _Originally posted by Wild Willy_
> *Congrats on the new car, but do you think you are going to miss the Alty?*


Not really... I have another. The wife's Opal Blue 2.5s. The Spec V is really fun to drive. All the work I did to the Altima, and there is no way it would ever handle as well as this thing does. With a few choice suspension tweaks, I bet pulling 1g on a skid pad is possible.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> *It takes a smart and wise man to cut his losses and give up things that are close to him for the betterment of his future *


I like that.... But, if I was REALLY wise I would have gotten a $5000 car.


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

OhTwoAltimaSE said:


> * All the work I did to the Altima, and there is no way it would ever handle as well as this thing does. With a few choice suspension tweaks, I bet pulling 1g on a skid pad is possible. *



Damn, already talking smack and it hasn't even been 24hrs.


----------



## lizzy494 (May 13, 2002)

OhTwoAltimaSE said:


> *I like that.... But, if I was REALLY wise I would have gotten a $5000 car.  *


Yup.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Slurppie said:


> *Damn, already talking smack and it hasn't even been 24hrs.  *


Yeah the 3.5s are WEAK!


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

You got yourself a beauty though. Love the color. Sorry to see a beautiful Alti leave the ranks though.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Awesome Ruben. Now we can share mods!!!


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Great move, Rube!
Sorry to see you leave the fam, though!
Hit me up on AIM later tonight and we'll
talk 3.5 business...


----------



## 01LTD (Sep 28, 2002)

lizzy494 said:


> *Sorry bout the job.  Hope everything works out.  *



Same here, I'm out of a job as well, by choice but not really. Long story. 

Congrats on your new car though. BTW, I can't see your screen name on AIM.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> *Awesome Ruben. Now we can share mods!!! *


Yup!


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

not many modded automatic tranny altis left.

we'll miss your observations ruben. did you get rid of your strut bar? 

haha, watch the cannibals strike now


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

What are you going to do about your name? Can't go with OhTwo anymore.


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

> _I guess I better change my name... OhThreeSpecV? [/B]_


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

DAMN!!


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

3.5SE Auto said:


> *watch the cannibals strike now *


Already struck...


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

3.5SE Auto said:


> *not many modded automatic tranny altis left.
> 
> we'll miss your observations ruben. did you get rid of your strut bar?
> 
> haha, watch the cannibals strike now *


Slurppie has everything on it now.... and he has the automagic...

I'll still be around, my banter will be more about the 2.5 now. 

Altimat is the proud owner of the Stillen sway bar...

Only thing left are the Stillen Stainless Steel Mufflers.... If anyone is interested, PM me.


----------



## 01LTD (Sep 28, 2002)

I see that u changed ur SN already..........


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Ruben the Job thing sucks. I`m sure something will come along for a man of your talent. You should be working in the aftermarket business, get those resumes out there.

All the best and You are still in the Nissan Family and a Blue Spec V, wow. Will your E-mail remain the same, I still have a few dandy ones for ya.........the Rat


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Yeah, what about your AIM SN? 
Still the same?


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

AIM the same, e-mail the same...

I'll change them later... and Rat, keep'em coming...


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

OhThreeSpecV said:


> *AIM the same, e-mail the same...
> 
> I'll change them later... and Rat, keep'em coming... *


Right on Pal...............


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

> Even more impressive, its roadholding on a 300-ft skidpad is 0.88 g’s – equal to the Audi S4 quattro, Ford Mustang SVT Cobra, VW GTI, Toyota MR2 and Mazda Protegé 5, while besting the Saab 9-3 Viggen, BMW 330i, Focus SVT, Celica GTS and Subaru WRX...


Damn, I knew it was nimble... but wow!


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

OhThreeSpecV said:


> *Damn, I knew it was nimble... but wow! *


 Isn't this in the wrong forum? j/p


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

why are you going to go supercharger on a car that already has traction problems at takeoff, and has crappy top end?


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

chimmike said:


> *why are you going to go supercharger on a car that already has traction problems at takeoff, and has crappy top end? *


Because I can. The Altima I just traded in, had ZERO traction, after mild bolt ons. At least with the Spec V I get a LSD.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

LSD doesn't mean traction, it just means the tires will spin equally 


if you go over to b15sentra.net,,,, search on the area 51 supercharger.

it sounds pretty damn scandalous. The numbers they gave us were never right, and we never did find out what it produced, if it even ran correctly...........they haven't given us any updates in months, leading us to think they shelved the project...........I wasn't impressed with the way they were conducting themselves on the board in terms of conveying reliable information. Needless to say, that disenchanted a lot of people on supercharging.

besides........don't you want something that all you'll need to do is adjust a boost controller to get more boost, instead of a belt/pulley? hehe

also.........if you aren't aware, there is a gentleman in Louisiana that makes complete turbo kits for the spec V. He's quite knowledgeable, and does fantastic work. He knows the QR better than anyone else in the country except for Nissan engineers.

his e-mail is [email protected]


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

just some friendly advice


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

I've read Travis' posts on b15sentra.net. Turbo sounds great, and it seems bang for buck is there. I'm undecided on what FI system to get.

I'll wait and see how things shake out. Don't want to be on the "bleeding" edge. Heck my car has all of 180 miles on it now.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

lol I hear you. well I can tell you, if you talk to some of Travis's customers, they're very satisfied. He's done his homework, that's for sure. As for me, you can see I'm doing a turbo project. As far as I know, I'm one of maybe 3 others in the country doing it...........and at the rate I'm going...........I might be the first to get everything installed and running.


----------



## GHSER7 (Jul 28, 2002)

Good luck with the new ride. I got my Base SE-R as soon as they came out in Nov '01, and still love the hell out of it! There are alot of mods out and still to come as well for this car...


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Congrats about the new Spec! Sorry to hear about the loss of your really nice Alty. I've done a "few" n/a mods to a Spec before, so if you need any help or advice, let me know!


----------



## Pablo14 (Jan 18, 2003)

Just a couple of questions for the new Spec-V owner who sold his Altima:

Do you get acceptable fuel economy averages with your Spec V?

Recently, I found that Nissan is using the old 13.2 gals fuel tank of older Sentras in the Spec V. On a Nissan Sentra that delivers 26mpg-35 mpg with automatic transmission I think the 13.2 gals fuel tank is acceptable. But on a car that delivers 22-23 mpg in the city and around 29 mpg in the highway, I think is not enough because you will have to refill the tank too often. There is an owner in this forums saying on regular driving its Spec v delivers 24-26 mpg which is not that bad, but he said normal driving, what if you use the usual lead foot with it?
I think the Spec V should have at least a 15.5 gals fuel tank, 16.5 gallons would be better to compensate the extra fuel expense of high performance driving of many enthusiasts.

If you add more horsepower the car will use even more fuel.

Is it possible to upgrade the fuel tank, with the aid of some specialist as far as you know, and do you think it could be a nice mod for the Spec V?


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Pablo14 said:


> *Just a couple of questions for the new Spec-V owner who sold his Altima:
> 
> Do you get acceptable fuel economy averages with your Spec V?...
> 
> Is it possible to upgrade the fuel tank, with the aid of some specialist as far as you know, and do you think it could be a nice mod for the Spec V? *


I've only put 200 miles on the car, and when I went back to the dealer for some paperwork, they filled up the gas tank for me. Since then I've put 60 miles on the new tank. I don't know what kind of mileage I'm getting yet.

With a range of around 300 miles with the sorta low MPG, I'd say, yeah, 13.2 gallons is pretty small. Don't know about adding capacity, I guess that would greatly depend on the location of the tank.


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

I don't think there's any room to put a bigger tank in there. I seem to get great mileage with my B15 SE.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Mr SEntra said:


> *I don't think there's any room to put a bigger tank in there. I seem to get great mileage with my B15 SE. *


no more room under there.........another question that can be answered by looking under the car..........(not aimed to you Marvin)

and yes, you can get acceptable fuel mileage.......if you drive like you should. Otherwise, hehe, don't complain here!


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Gas mileage definitely has to do with how you drive the car. When I drive it like I stole it, my gas mileage is very sad... When I drive it like grandma, I get better than average.


----------

